# I am freaking out



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

So I just woke up with this terrible feeling. It felt like "wow, really? again?" like "i'm still alive?" "this is it?" It's really scaring me! Why do I feel like this? Life feels so different now, but everyday i wake up feeling the same, I just don't know what to do with myself I'm freaking out I really want to cry. I want to call my mom but she is at work and she'll think im a weirdo can someone please just talk to me?


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Dont worry You will be ok! so are you panicing because you keep thinking the whole am i going to be like this forever thing?


----------



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah i guess so. my sleep schedule has been so messed up lately, i go to bed at like 7am and wake up at 4:30pm before i know it its dark and i need to sleep again. its been this way for like 3 days it feels like its all been one day blurred together. i guess when i woke up this morning it freaked me out even more because it felt like "wow didn't i just do this?" not to mention i cant remember the last time i fell asleep without being drunk, i think that has something to do with why i am so restless at night (i quit drinking and today is day 3) i just want to know when this is going to get easier! i just took a xanax so i feel alot better but who knows what ill be like when it wears off.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you ever wanna chat on msn it's [email protected]

Or facebook at http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=1003785655


----------

